# "Unofficial" RoadBikeReview group ride? - February 8th - 10 am, Palo Alto VA



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

*"Unofficial" RoadBikeReview group ride? - February 8th - 10 am, Palo Alto VA*

With apologies to Thien and in the absence of any guidance from our hosts, I'd like to timidly suggest that we have a group ride this Sunday. I have a rare opening in my weekend, and if I don't get something scheduled soon ukwife or ukchild will undoubtedly find something else for me to do. Also, if we don't ride this weekend then the ToC will soon be upon us.

Same meeting place (Palo Alto VA parking lot), Later start though... 10 AM.

Same general route. 'A' group goes through Huddert while the rest of the ride goes through the maze and get a head start on Canada.

The ride usually breaks up into two groups (possibly three depending on riders) with multiple regroups.

Here's the map of the VA parking lot and where to meet.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Sure, I'll be there. And while I'm no Kwantani, the big question - what will I be riding?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> what will I be riding?


Is the new ride made of steel?


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

You better be on a new rig that no one have seen before!
see u guys Sunday.



Dr_John said:


> Sure, I'll be there. And while I'm no Kwantani, the big question - what will I be riding?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

No need for apologies bloke, it's awesome you guys want to get a ride going. We don't have anyone that can be there this month. But look for the rides to start up again on March 1.

Someone take photos this Sunday!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Kwantani said:


> see u guys Sunday.


Awesome, that is 3 of us so far! I'd like to remind you of your stated 2009 goals:



Kwantani said:


> Minimum goal: Ride with RBR A group, hang with the group, not getting dropped at least before the hills.
> 
> Nice to have goal: ride with the RBR A group, and not getting dropped.
> 
> Stretch goal: DROP the RBR A group!!


I think with this likely being a low turn-out, this will be a no-drop ride. But you're welcome to try for 3 for 3!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

thien said:


> No need for apologies bloke, it's awesome you guys want to get a ride going. We don't have anyone that can be there this month. But look for the rides to start up again on March 1.
> 
> Someone take photos this Sunday!


Cool, but sorry that you can't make it this Sunday. I'm hoping for some RBRers to turn out for some ToC rides too ...


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

It's only early Feb, if I manage drop the A group, what would I do for the rest of the year? I will go easy for the A group this time of the year...




ukbloke said:


> Awesome, that is 3 of us so far! I'd like to remind you of your stated 2009 goals:
> 
> 
> 
> I think with this likely being a low turn-out, this will be a no-drop ride. But you're welcome to try for 3 for 3!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The weather on Sunday is looking pretty similar to the December ride - overcast and low fifties. There's also showers forecast for the afternoon. Unless it takes a real turn for the worse, I'm still keen to ride. I've been out 3 times this week in Portola Valley: Tuesday was a spectacular day, Thursday was pretty damp, and today started out OK but turned out to be cold, wet, and eventually miserable.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, I'll be there unless it's a seriously dangerous storm or something, but that seems unlikely. 

I think I'll bring the Tarmac, since I haven't ridden it all week. I can't believe it... my new commuter still isn't done. Let's just say the "out of box" experience was a bit underwhelming. I put my Tarmac together in few hours (go Specialized!). I'll hopefully be able to go on a shakedown ride on the new bike today.

And glad to see the trend of catchy phrases on fork legs is the trend:


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

You got a BMC?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

shore. Derek and I can be there.

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Awesome - that's about five of us then. Roll-out from the VA tomorrow morning at 10am. The forecast is 50 degrees and mostly cloudy. We should escape without rain as it isn't due until 3pm.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*Confirmed*



francois said:


> shore. Derek and I can be there.
> 
> fc


I like the late morning start and can roll with everyone this Sunday.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> You got a BMC?


What, am I not worthy? 

It's just a Road Racer. With it being a 2007, and a $100 scratch discount, I got the frame for $700, which seemed like a deal I couldn't pass up. I almost bought a Pro Machine when I was shopping for my S-Works Tarmac. Went for a 40-mile ride on it yesterday. Very interesting geometry. Not sure how much I like it, but it will do for my intended use of it as a commuter. I'm really surprised they use a $45 Easton seatpost on a $1100 listprice frameset.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I should have said, "You got a BMC!"

You're definitely worthy of any bike you want John!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

That is nice bike.

Awesome ride today. I was knocked out though and just woke up (5pm). The hammers ensured the pace was high. Then I had to ride home!

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Great ride today! I have a couple of pictures. In the second one, everybody else obviously colluded to crouch down on their bicycles to make me look like some kind of giant freak!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> to make me look like some kind of giant freak!


You _are_ some kind of giant freak!.  The first photo, taken by you, looks like a crane shot!

Thanks all. Had fun as always. Nice to ride with some folks I have ridden with in awhile. Gregg even happened back to the parking lot as we were packing up, so we got to chat a bit.



> Awesome ride today. I was knocked out though and just woke up (5pm). The hammers ensured the pace was high. Then I had to ride home!


Yes, you definitely put in some miles today. And a nice route deviation, and we still got in a good 2 hour ride.

And since they're a site sponsor, a big :thumbsup: to Competitive Cyclist, giving me $100 (!) off for the scratches on the BMC. Nice of them to catch them before shipping, offer the discount etc. Hey, while I love the bling as much as the next guy, it's a commuter.  And while a list of $1100 is way too much for that frame, $730ish is much better. Here's the $100 chips:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

It was funny watching little Derek tuck in behind Ukbloke. It was like a Dr. Evil and Mini Me.

Kwantani, what happened to you? We waited at least 5 minutes at Alpine and Portola to make sure you didn't miss us if you were rolling that way.

fc


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

francois said:


> It was funny watching little Derek tuck in behind Ukbloke. It was like a Dr. Evil and Mini Me.
> 
> fc


Mini-me got seriously shelled yesterday - even with all the drafting involved. Thanks for keeping the pace high and making me work to stay with the group. Its always good push the upper limits in order to improve.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

I got dropped on the Aras rollies, try to chase, but got nothing left, so I fall back and join the B group instead. Thx for the wait though.



francois said:


> It was funny watching little Derek tuck in behind Ukbloke. It was like a Dr. Evil and Mini Me.
> 
> Kwantani, what happened to you? We waited at least 5 minutes at Alpine and Portola to make sure you didn't miss us if you were rolling that way.
> 
> fc


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

Kwantani said:


> I got dropped on the Aras rollies, try to chase, but got nothing left, so I fall back and join the B group instead. Thx for the wait though.


Wait. There was a B group?


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry, just my humor.... there wasn't any B group, well I became the B group 



bustamove said:


> Wait. There was a B group?


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Darn, I missed out on this race.. :skep: 

I'm gonna try to catch the next one and tuck in behind derek


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> You are some kind of giant freak!. The first photo, taken by you, looks like a crane shot!


That's what happens when I hang out with the Levi Leipheimer appreciation society 



grrrah said:


> Darn, I missed out on this race.


Francis started it, putting the hammer down over the rollers on Arastradero! I admit that I played some part too.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

It was great to see so many riders out yesterday, I think roadbikereview was well represented all over the portola loop!


----------

